# what's my type? intj? intp? istj? isfp? entj? istp? something else?



## phantom_cat (Jan 1, 2011)

I have taken the online tests, and the official MBTI, I've read the descriptions of each type, and all the cognitive processes. I know no one will be able to fit any description perfectly. It's really a best fit, and not perfect fit. I simply want another viewpoint. It's quite possible I was mistyped.

a bit about me...

-usually late to appointments, but not always
-I must plan before I take action
-I like lists, enjoy keeping track of things (progress)
-around others I'm quiet, unless I know them really well, then I'm not as quiet
-I like structure, but hate repetitive tasks (even if all I could do is improve it, still hate it)
-I'm messy, but not that messy. like I usually have books or papers stacked up in piles.
-I'm opinionated
-what annoys me is when people expect me to be like everyone else
-spontaneous people annoy me
-I like ideas, how to improve things, how to create a breakthrough product/service that will totally change the industry
-I like weird things, and thinking "differently"
-someone who I think is an ESFP once told me "don't want to hear it. I'll never be able to think like you."
-usually all I need to read/hear a few words then I could fill in the rest, what it's about, how it works, or I get an "ah ha!" moment
-I usually narrow down choices quick, so people think I'm close minded or that I see the glass half full, but really I just see the most likely scenario
-when coming up with ideas, I play through scenarios, basically the whole idea is in my head, and it feels like the idea is real, adding things and knowing the effect, etc.
-if I'm told to do something, then I think of something, I will forget what I was told, kinda like it's just pushed out of my mind, but I do remember being told if reminded, so yeah, I'm absentminded
-when coming up with ideas, I will come up with an idea that will work, and that will be
-I can't come up with ideas just like that, I need a problem or a question
-I usually come up with quick conclusions it seems.
-I sometimes see a viewpoint and I wonder how the heck I came up with it, so it's like I can shift perspectives, and then I'm like "ah, that's how."

what type am I?


----------



## lman161 (Dec 1, 2010)

You sound like an INTJ to me. The NT seems particularly clear. Answer these two questions for me:
1. When you spend a lot a time around others, do you feel energized or do you need to retreat and go recharge with some alone time (think more of big groups rather than groups of 2/3 friends). 
2. If you were going on a trip, would you want to have a pretty good idea of how you were going to spend your time, or would you want to leave it open and just see how you felt once you got there?


----------



## sleeper (Aug 26, 2010)

I second that you sound like an INTJ.


----------



## Herp (Nov 25, 2010)

Not being redudant, but you do sound like an INTJ.

What differentiates one from another is their perceiving functions (Si/Ne for ISTJs and Ni/Se for INTJs). Your statements reflected that you do not enjoy following a standard procedure in a repetitive manner, and when you told us that you look for ideas by playing with scenarios in your mind, bell just rang telling me that you're INTJ.

However, your traits, as you've described, sound too standartized to be you talking. I mean, many of them use very similar phrases as those i've read in cognitive functions around the interwebz. Are you sure that you're not trying to force yourself into a type - Are you completely aware of your biases?

If you are aware, and can't tell completely that you didn't changed your own descriptions unconsciously to fit something, I'll stay with INTJ for you. If you are not aware of that, and when you did noticed your own biases you noticed that you want to be INTJ, I suggest that you tell us back a more personal description of yourself. Try answering the second questionnaire on this page, if you're not sure.


----------



## phantom_cat (Jan 1, 2011)

lman161 said:


> You sound like an INTJ to me. The NT seems particularly clear. Answer these two questions for me:
> 1. When you spend a lot a time around others, do you feel energized or do you need to retreat and go recharge with some alone time (think more of big groups rather than groups of 2/3 friends).
> 2. If you were going on a trip, would you want to have a pretty good idea of how you were going to spend your time, or would you want to leave it open and just see how you felt once you got there?


1. with people I see everyday I wouldn't call myself quiet, but if I'm at a family party I'm usually sitting on the side somewhere thinking or observing. I'm always told "you didn't say anything to anyone" except a few words.
2. I would probably create a list of places I want to see and things I want to do. on days that it will rain I will visit all the indoor places, on nice days outside places, stuff like that. there's always a chance of something coming up, however a small chance of that happening. I would probably try to fit that into the schedule somehow.


----------



## phantom_cat (Jan 1, 2011)

Leaves said:


> Not being redudant, but you do sound like an INTJ.
> 
> What differentiates one from another is their perceiving functions (Si/Ne for ISTJs and Ni/Se for INTJs). Your statements reflected that you do not enjoy following a standard procedure in a repetitive manner, and when you told us that you look for ideas by playing with scenarios in your mind, bell just rang telling me that you're INTJ.
> 
> ...


the last job I had, I had to quit, because it was driving me crazy, too repetitive to keep my sanity. i do spend a lot of time thinking of ideas, which i want to do, but lack of resources prevents that, but i still enjoy thinking of them. i just posted the items that stick out in my mind after some thought.

1) You have an important decision to make. Which one of these options is likely to be your final decision?

- Going with what you believe it's right.: either this one
- Making sure that you follow what's proved to be right.: no
- Detach, so you can think clearly about the right decision: or this one
- Taking into account how other people will feel with your decision.: haha, nope.

2) Of the options above, what one do you hardly take? Why? last one. I complete objectives over how others will feel, that's always last in my book.

3) When you learn something, people will be likely to follow one of these four patterns. Which one sounds more like you?

- You enjoy being in contact with things, and learn by doing something physical.: not this one
- You withdraw from the moment into your mind, and have a sense that you know it, without knowing how.: possibly
- You always want to keep some sort of guide, and learn by remembering what you learned.: sometimes
- You're not likely to follow rules, and tend to learn by trying many different possibilities.: maybe

4) And which one of these seems to not work very well with you? Why? first one. I'm not really a doer. like if I understand what's going on, I know how to do it, but it will probably look like I never did it before, but in my mind I would know what I'm doing.

5) Think about a time where you felt really stressed. How did you behaved? hmm. 

6) And now, think about a time where you felt like you were at your finest. Tell us what made you think so.: my ideas. I came up with one idea. it was the like the best ever. it was like I had the actual item. it later turned out to be true from concept to detail. I was told that it wouldn't work since I wasn't an engineer, but it worked as I said it would.

7) It's saturday, and you want to have a good time. Do you look for something familiar and relaxing, or do you look forward to something new and exciting? relaxing: reading, watching tv, movie, games, or music.

8) Remember that day, where you had a good time? Was your memory more focused on what was there (For instance: How people were dressed, how was the weather, what you did, etc) or on what happened there (For instance: It was my birthday, mom and dad were really busy, my gift was something really fun, etc)? I can't remember a specific day.

9) Thinking about people now, when you try to understand their actions, what is your general line of thought: "Person is doing X because he feels Y" or "Person is doing A because he wants to show Y to others". In other words: Do you take people's actions within their own agenda or within a social agenda in mind? I don't get along with Fe. enough said, I think.

10) What kind of interaction do you look for in people? technical discussions. in school, easier to have a technical in depth discussions (computers, video games, philosophy, etc.).

11) Which qualities do you find attractive in other people? And what's repulsive in them? not sure.

12) What do you yearn for? Why? success. can't think of anything else.

13) What do you find that is your greatest characteristic? What do you believe that it's the best in you? that I'm different. I don't seem to fit in.

14) Give us a brief summary of how others see you? And what do they get wrong about you? heh, judgmental. this is probably my quick conclusions. when they said their "opinions" that I disagree it I probably come across as a someone who's telling them "why the heck you think that?!". once they get to know me, I'm actually friendly.

15) What do pay the least attention to in your life? social stuff.


----------



## phantom_cat (Jan 1, 2011)

other info:

-can be locked up in room for many hours without talking to anyone
-can not see the time for many hours, set clock correctly after putting new battery in it
-hate going against my own will
-people have told me that I have no expression on my face
-very cautious
-always wears a watch
-while watching tv, mind wanders
-as a child I liked building things and enjoyed using my imagination
-I usual procrastinate when I don't want to do some things, or it simply doesn't have to be done right now
-wears same thing everyday


----------



## Seeker99 (Jan 13, 2010)

INxJ. And I would be inclined to agree with those above me.


----------



## Herp (Nov 25, 2010)

Your Te is so huge that it can be seen from miles away. You like competence, meeting deadlines, and being sure that what are you doing is going to be right. You also are looking for success in order to be happy, and you may believe that success is the best way to prove that you have achieved everything you want. You tell people what you think right off the bat.

Then, you have a lot of interest towards abstract concepts. You enjoy technical subjects, such as computers. You really like to dive deeply into them to learn the best you can about it. When you're doing things, you always have awareness of what outcome you want to have, and work towards this goal. As you've also said, you have the tendency to let your mind run off to the clouds. You like to detach in order to achieve other point of views regarding your thoughts.

That would give me a feeling of both Ni and Te. You've also shown a stronger preference towards Fi (For instance, you hate when people tells you to be like everyone, hate going against your will) than Se, which made me believe that the first is your tertiary one. That led me to INTJ in the end.

However, your distaste of social stuff and taking people into account makes me wonder if you're not a Thinking dominant with possession of a good intuition. Such as INTP and ENTJ. Both of these types have feeling functions as their inferiors, so it's something that may be kept as options if INTJ is not a good fit.


----------



## Jerick (Mar 19, 2010)

Definitely INTJ.

INTJ: Ni Te Fi Se

(lazy/apathetic)-usually late to appointments, but not always
*(Ni-inferior Se)-I must plan before I take action*
*(Te)-I like lists, enjoy keeping track of things (progress)*
(inferior Se)-around others I'm quiet, unless I know them really well, then I'm not as quiet
(Te-Se)-I like structure, but hate repetitive tasks (even if all I could do is improve it, still hate it)
(Ni-Te)-I'm messy, but not that messy. like I usually have books or papers stacked up in piles.
*(Ji)-I'm opinionated*
*(Fi)-what annoys me is when people expect me to be like everyone else*
(inferior Se)-spontaneous people annoy me
(Ni-Fi)-I like ideas, how to improve things, how to create a breakthrough product/service that will totally change the industry
(Ni)-I like weird things, and thinking "differently"
(INTJ)-someone who I think is an ESFP once told me "don't want to hear it. I'll never be able to think like you."
(Ni)-usually all I need to read/hear a few words then I could fill in the rest, what it's about, how it works, or I get an "ah ha!" moment
(Ni-Te)-I usually narrow down choices quick, so people think I'm close minded or that I see the glass half full, but really I just see the most likely scenario
*(Ni)-when coming up with ideas, I play through scenarios, basically the whole idea is in my head, and it feels like the idea is real, adding things and knowing the effect, etc.*
(Ni)-if I'm told to do something, then I think of something, I will forget what I was told, kinda like it's just pushed out of my mind, but I do remember being told if reminded, so yeah, I'm absentminded
(Ni-Te)-when coming up with ideas, I will come up with an idea that will work, and that will be
(Te)-I can't come up with ideas just like that, I need a problem or a question
(Ni-Te)-I usually come up with quick conclusions it seems.
(Ni)-I sometimes see a viewpoint and I wonder how the heck I came up with it, so it's like I can shift perspectives, and then I'm like "ah, that's how."


----------



## phantom_cat (Jan 1, 2011)

thanks everyone for the replies. I have another post below my original one that lists more things.


----------



## phantom_cat (Jan 1, 2011)

Seeker99 said:


> INxJ. And I would be inclined to agree with those above me.


why the x?


----------



## phantom_cat (Jan 1, 2011)

Leaves said:


> Your Te is so huge that it can be seen from miles away. You like competence, meeting deadlines, and being sure that what are you doing is going to be right. You also are looking for success in order to be happy, and you may believe that success is the best way to prove that you have achieved everything you want. You tell people what you think right off the bat.
> 
> Then, you have a lot of interest towards abstract concepts. You enjoy technical subjects, such as computers. You really like to dive deeply into them to learn the best you can about it. When you're doing things, you always have awareness of what outcome you want to have, and work towards this goal. As you've also said, you have the tendency to let your mind run off to the clouds. You like to detach in order to achieve other point of views regarding your thoughts.
> 
> ...


3rd paragraph: "first is your tertiary" would be Fi, right?


----------



## Herp (Nov 25, 2010)

phantom_cat said:


> 3rd paragraph: "first is your tertiary" would be Fi, right?


Yup, between Fi and Se, Fi sounds stronger, but weaker than both Ni and Te.


----------



## phantom_cat (Jan 1, 2011)

Leaves said:


> Yup, between Fi and Se, Fi sounds stronger, but weaker than both Ni and Te.


that would eliminate INTP (TiNeSiFe) and ENTJ (TeNiSeFi), wouldn't it? did you read the other characteristics that I added on the 1st page?


----------



## Herp (Nov 25, 2010)

Yes, I did. I used that information to support the probability that you are an INTJ. 

Ni and Te are very strong, which could point as xNTJ, but as Fi is looks stronger than Se, it would support the INTJ type over ENTJ. INTP was also there as an option because it's your MBTI neighbour (Not functionally, though), and you have a lot of distaste for using Fe. But INTJ is far more likely than INTP, or ENTJ.


----------



## Seeker99 (Jan 13, 2010)

phantom_cat said:


> why the x?


It's just that I didn't pick up on the Te immediately. Others have much more valuable posts that I completely agree with, I just couldn't resist throwing in my two cents.  Good luck!


----------



## CarenRose (Aug 18, 2010)

phantom_cat said:


> my ideas. I came up with one idea. it was the like the best ever. it was like I had the actual item. it later turned out to be true from concept to detail. I was told that it wouldn't work since I wasn't an engineer, but it worked as I said it would.


Not that other types can't do this ... or anything ... but this just plain *SCREAMS* INTJ to me. "Just sayin' :wink:"

For those more familiar with functions than me, though, that's Ni, right? Seeing the whole of a concept like that, being able to visualize the entire thing perfectly?


----------



## phantom_cat (Jan 1, 2011)

CarenRose said:


> Not that other types can't do this ... or anything ... but this just plain *SCREAMS* INTJ to me. "Just sayin' :wink:"
> 
> For those more familiar with functions than me, though, that's Ni, right? Seeing the whole of a concept like that, being able to visualize the entire thing perfectly?


it's like first defining a question or problem, and quickly coming up with a basic answer, then adding ideas to the original idea, and asking questions like would this work, would this be good, what use will this be, could I improve this, why is this better than what's currently out, etc., and it's like knowing what will be, and getting "oh, this is so awesome. best.idea.ever." this probably gave me the most energy.

couldn't this be Ne too?


----------



## myexplodingcat (Feb 6, 2011)

INT something. 

I have to point out that Introverted Perceivers don't often identify with the P, because their Judging function is dominant (Ni for INTJs). Similarly, Introverted Judgers don't identify with the J, because their Perceiving function is dominant. So think a little bit. You can't solve this by "I like to organize my desk."

Try this. It should point you to your dominant. Tell us when you're done.

Ego Orientation


----------



## myexplodingcat (Feb 6, 2011)

phantom_cat said:


> it's like first defining a question or problem, and quickly coming up with a basic answer, then adding ideas to the original idea, and asking questions like would this work, would this be good, what use will this be, could I improve this, why is this better than what's currently out, etc., and it's like knowing what will be, and getting "oh, this is so awesome. best.idea.ever." this probably gave me the most energy.
> 
> couldn't this be Ne too?


That's what I'm thinking. Specifically, Ne/Ti. In other words, INTP. I could be wrong. Check out the link in my above post.


----------



## phantom_cat (Jan 1, 2011)

I definitely use Fi over Fe though. wouldn't that eliminate INTP?


----------



## MissNobody (Aug 23, 2010)

I vote INTJ too!


----------



## babblingbrook (Aug 10, 2009)

Why can't you settle down on INTJ? It seems very likely.

INTP's can have very low Fe because it is their inferior function. But I can see INTJ's relating to Fi over Fe.

Here's a video on the differences between Fi and Fe (INTJ and INFJ talking)

[video=google;381169637671217863]http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=381169637671217863&hl=en#[/video]


----------

